# Doordash increase of shite orders.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I swear, I start off every day thinking I'll get back into the 45% AR, but I just get bombarded with crap orders relentlessly. Even when I accept a decent order, I get hit with 3-5 add-on orders for $3. At the end of my dash, I blink through the fog of multitasking and find my AR down another 7 points.

It's getting so bad that I'm inclined to just not even give a hoot about the AR at all anymore. My life doesn't improve noticeably enough when it's higher. Used to be that the 40% range got you better orders, but it's simply not worth the effort anymore.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I don’t care about my acceptance rate, I care about my earnings. If DD or UE are going to send out crappy gigs they can expect crappy acceptance rates.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Phoenix is a garbage area over-saturated with drivers. It's Common knowledge fares are terrible there, let alone it seems almost impossible to make decent money in that market specifically. OP probably should move onto some thing else, especially since they said '_it's not worth the effort anymore.'_


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

my UE acceptance rate is 5-6%


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I swear, I start off every day thinking I'll get back into the 45% AR, but I just get bombarded with crap orders relentlessly. Even when I accept a decent order, I get hit with 3-5 add-on orders for $3. At the end of my dash, I blink through the fog of multitasking and find my AR down another 7 points.
> 
> It's getting so bad that I'm inclined to just not even give a hoot about the AR at all anymore. My life doesn't improve noticeably enough when it's higher. Used to be that the 40% range got you better orders, but it's simply not worth the effort anymore.


My DD AR moves between 2% and 15% depending on how many crappy offers I get on any particular day. Stopped caring many months ago. The last time my AR was above 15% was the very first week I started doing DD that's when I stopped caring.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doo doo dash :roflmao:


----------



## Zarathustra1 (Dec 16, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I swear, I start off every day thinking I'll get back into the 45% AR, but I just get bombarded with crap orders relentlessly. Even when I accept a decent order, I get hit with 3-5 add-on orders for $3. At the end of my dash, I blink through the fog of multitasking and find my AR down another 7 points.
> 
> It's getting so bad that I'm inclined to just not even give a hoot about the AR at all anymore. My life doesn't improve noticeably enough when it's higher. Used to be that the 40% range got you better orders, but it's simply not worth the effort anymore.


DoorDash always hooks you in at the outset because their pay per order is usually higher than UE. But the number of orders you end up with is less-you often have to travel very far. Last Saturday I tried DD again and every order was weird-one order was at Walgreens I had to buy this woman stuff. I got most of it but they didn't have the brand of Pampers she wanted-she wanted wipes not diapers as if I know the difference-and she got quite indignant with me on the phone as if I stock the shelves. She told me to cancel I was like 'You cancel' as I didn't want to get nothing for the ride-I did travel all the way out there wasnt my fault they don't have her stuff. She finally did but DD stiffed me anyway.

Then I had like two orders picking up liquor-which requires taking a photo of their ID-something I still haven't mastered yet: I'll take the photo but it keeps asking me to do it again.

So DD just seems like more drama than ever lately. And at least where I am they just don't have consistent enough business to make it worth it. UE has the crap fares but they ALWAYS have business. I'm finally learning there to just decline the crap fares until they send a decent one


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

There is apparently a shortage of UE drivers in my market. Uber keeps turning deliveries back on on my app. I keep declining, and turning deliveries back off.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Phoenix is a garbage area over-saturated with drivers. It's Common knowledge fares are terrible there, let alone it seems almost impossible to make decent money in that market specifically. OP probably should move onto some thing else, especially since they said '_it's not worth the effort anymore.'_


Phoenix market is great. Always busy. Just a lot of garbage to sift through.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Dd it's pretty much crap in my market but today ironically it was the one that I made the most money out of the big three even though gh was paying bonuses today.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

When I first log into DD, I'm almost declining 15-20 orders just to get something like $7 for 1-3 mi. After the first one, it starts to give me decent orders, but spamming me to take an add on for $2/3. 

I'm just wondering, who are taking the $3; 5-14 mi away deliveries? Those have NEVER yielded more money after drop off.
My AR is 15%, but it has been at 40% before and the same orders come through. Meaning AR does not matter.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’m now in the upper 20% AR. I decline all the $3 orders and any ride under $1 mile So no $5 6 mile or worse. I just laugh when I see 10 miles and $4.50. 

but what happens? Some do take them. Or they get bundled. I had a DD $6.50 3.8 miles and I took it. Not noticing 2 deliveries chipotle. Then I saw they close to each other but one was a 6th floor apt. $3.25 each so I canceled both. Let em wait.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kids don't know they can reject, so they take all of them..


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I was about to post this same topic. Doordash has always been OK in my area until just the last few days. The last two nights I’ve only been getting crap requests from DD. Every one of them have been under $1 per mile. I’m sorry Doordash but I’m not driving for less than $1 per mile. My acceptance rate is down to 17%

This started right after I had to agree to a new terms and conditions message. I also received a message recently stating that Doordash is about to become a publicly traded company. This means they have to start keeping the shareholders happy.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I still can't figure out DD, it's strictly my backup to Grub Hub where I constantly receive $14 and up offers. I was told they deactivate for low acceptance rates on DD yet I see many drivers with really low AR. WTF is going on with them? I don't like them but they serve a purpose, local breakfast orders is about it but it helps.


----------

